# Libellen 2013



## Andreas Th. Hein (21. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer und Naturfreunde, 


gern möchte ich einen Thread starten, der hoffentlich genauso erfolgreich ist, als das im letzten Jahr der Fall war. 
Die ersten frisch geschlüpften Adonislibellen sind mir bereits am Donnerstag,dem 18. April gemeldet worden. Also Augen auf Freunde, es geht endlich los. 

Ihr dürft gern hier wieder eure Fotos hochladen und ich werde versuchen recht zeitnah Bestimmungshilfe zu leisten.

Herzliche Grüße Andreas


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

bei uns ists noch zu kalt/ Windig


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
nun ist es soweit: die erste Libelle in diesem Jahr - eine __ frühe Adonislibelle - wollte mir unbedingt Modell stehenEinen ganzen Monat später als im letzten Jahr.

petra


----------



## Blue2002 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

 dann poste ich sie hier gerne nochmals


----------



## bilderzaehler (19. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

hab den Beitrag eben schon im Fotothread gepostet . . . 

Aktuell von heute morgen . . . da noch ohne Regen . . . Schlupf einer Azurjungfer. Aufnahmesituation war alles andere als die gewünschte eines Fotografen . . . aber festhalten wollte ich die Situation doch. War es doch der erste miterlebte Schlupf in meiner im letzten Sommer angelegten Minipfütze.

Seit heute mittag übrigens Regen . . . und der nicht zu wenig. Dennoch allen schöne Pfingsten.

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


    Canon EOS 5D Mark III
    Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM

    100.0 mm
    f8
    1/100
    ISO 800
    +2/3EV


----------



## koile (19. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo !

Da sind ja die Schönheiten  !

Auch vom mir eine Schöne !


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Aber es ist ihnen zu kalt!


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ach Quatsch Christine,
wenn ihnen kalt ist, können sie nicht so schnell wegfliegen
petra


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Nachdem mir dieser Thread wieder in Erinnerung gerufen wurde ...

Will ich auch hier die im "Makro 2013"-Thread gezeigten "Frühen Adonislibellen" zeigen ...



 

 



und eine noch nicht gezeigte __ Vierfleck-Libelle (Libellula quadrimaculata)

Das Habitat
 

Die klassische Seitenansicht
 

Die Bauchansicht ... die klassische Rückenansicht war leider nicht möglich


----------



## LBugnion (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ich habe heute die erste grosse Libelle als Besucher gesehen. Wir hatten schon einige kleinere, hier ist aber das XL-Modell!


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das dürfte eine Vierfleck-Libelle sein. 

 Aber das geht noch größer, die sind nur noch nicht dran!


----------



## Conny (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo LBugnion,

dein Besucher ist eine männliche __ Vierfleck-Libelle. Der wird nun wahrscheinlich öfter vorbei schauen und auf Damenbesuch hoffen, dann kann du dich jedes Jahr über diese schönen Libellen freuen 
 
Männlicher Vierfleck, gestern aufgenommen, geschlüpft am 7. Mai bei uns am Teich, freihand mit 100mm, genau in der Mitte des Bildes ist das Kopulationsorgan zu sehen


----------



## LBugnion (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Herzlichen Dank fuer die Identifikation  inzwischen hatte ich es auch auf Wikipedia gefunden! Es ist seit gut 2 Stunden beim Teich am __ fliegen/landen, und die Kinder sind auch (so wie ich) begeistert


----------



## Angie66 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen, 

Bei mir schlüpfen die Königslibellen seit ein paar Tagen, unser Frosch hat einige schlimm
zugerichtet, sie konnten die Flügel nicht richtig aufpumpen. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Conny (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo LBugnion,

wenn ihr genau hinschaut, seht ihr, dass er auf der Jagd ist. Libellen sind sowohl unter Wasser als auch in der Luft die größten Räuber. Aber wenn man keine Kühlschrank hat, muss man selbst auf Beutefang.

Hallo Angie,

hast du das gesehen, dass der Frosch die Libellen zugerichtet hat?
Die Fehlschlupfe sind bei windigem, nassem und kalten Wetter häufig. Bei uns am Teich werden die meisten Libellen von den Singvögeln wie Sperlingen und Amseln erbeutet. Die haben nun auch viele Mäuler zu stopfen.

   Hinterleib verkümmert, konnte nicht __ fliegen

   Flügel verklebt

   ein kleine BEA


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



Angie66 schrieb:


> unser Frosch hat einige schlimm
> zugerichtet,



Hallo Angie,

glaub ich nicht. Was Frosch erwischt, dass frisst er auch. Das ist eher - wie Conny schon schrieb - das schlechte Wetter.


----------



## Angie66 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Conny, 

es war wohl nicht unbedingt immer eine böse Absicht, aber diiiiieser  Frosch hat ständig in der Mitte des Teiches in den Krebsscheren herumgeturnt. Die schauen noch nicht so weit aus dem Wasser, und die Libellen haben sich nun mal die Krebsscheren zum Schlüpfen ausgesucht. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Conny (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Angie,

gibt es bei euch am Teich keine höheren Pflanzen wie __ Kalmus, __ Igelkolben, __ Binsen, etc.
Libellen lieben diese Halme zum Schlüpfen an Stellen, an denen schon früh morgens die Sonne hin kommt.


----------



## Angie66 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi Conny, 

doch, gibt es natürlich, die Larvenhüllen hängen auch an allen anderen Pflanzen aber hauptsächlich in der Krebsscheren. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht fühlen sie sich da sicherer, weil es mitten auf dem Teich ist?!?! 

Letzten Sommer waren es besonders viele. Allein an den Krebsscheren über 30 Hüllen. Und nur von den ganz großen Larven. Können natürlich auch welche von Mosaikjungfern gewesen sein.

Ach ja, ein __ Plattbauch Weibchen hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Ich stelle bald mal Bilder vom Teich rein. Muss jetzt los.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## koile (7. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Libellenfreunde !

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder Glück gehabt ,

und eine Schöne vor die Linse bekommen .

Aber wie heißt die Schöne ?


----------



## bilderzaehler (7. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Bei mir hats vorerst nur __ Kleinlibellen . . . hier eine Aufnahme von heute abend.

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## doh (8. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*


nachdem ich heute Schmodder entfernt habe wurde dieser akribisch auf Larven untersucht und ich hab so einiges gefunden.
7 Großlibellenlarven, 3 Kleinlibellenlarven u. noch gefühlte 20andere Larven bei denen ich nicht weiß was es ist, evtl auch __ Kleinlibellen?

Hier mal Fotos von der ganzen Aktion! Evtl sieht man die Tierchen auf dem letzten Bild am einfachsten?!


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen!

Von mir nun auch drei neue Fotos...weiß jemand ihre Namen?
LG Ina


----------



## Conny (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Ina,

das 1. müsste ein Paarungsrad der Hufeisen-Azurjungfer sein, das 2. eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle, beim dritten bin ich ratlos und kann ohne weitere Angaben und Sichten ncihts sagen.


----------



## Angie66 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Ina, 

Das 3. könnte das Weibchen der Großen __ Pechlibelle sein. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Deuned (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Heute hatte ich eine Libelle am Teich,die noch nie zuvor da war.
Leider ist mir nur mit dem Teleobjektiv ein Bild von minderer Qualität gelungen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dennoch sagen,um welche Libellenart es sich handelt.
Der Rücken war auffällig hell,nahezu weiß,leider nur im Flug zu sehen.Der Körper war etwas kurz und gedrungen im Vergleich zu den kleinen roten + blauen superschlanlen Libellen.die viel am Teich sind.Ich schätze die Laiblänge auf ungefähr  4- 5 cm


----------



## Angie66 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi, 

Google mal "__ Plattbauch Weibchen," sieht man schlecht auf dem Bild. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Deuned (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Liebe Angie,

ja,ich finde es auch schade,dass kein besseres Foto möglich war und sie sich auch nicht mit dem Rücken zu mir hinsetzte 

Dass du mir doch helfen konntest finde ich daher besonders toll;danke dafür.Ich denke zwar nicht,dass es das Weibchen ist sondern bin nach etwas Googeln recht sicher,dass es das Männchen der __ Plattbauchlibelle ist

LG

 Bernd


----------



## Roeri (9. Juni 2013)

*Wie heisst diese Libelle???*

Hallo zusammen,

wie heisst diese Libelle die ich na meinen Teich fotografiert habe???


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke Conny und Angie! Das mit dem Pechlibellenweibchen ist ne gute Idee, schließlich hat sie auch den vorletzten Wirbel farbig... werd mal auf den einschlägigen Seiten schauen, ob es da Bilder von den Weibchen gibt..
lg Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, heute bei mir am Teich geschlüpft.

 

Leider hat sie sich von mir weggedreht als ich die Kamera holte. Erstaunlich, dass sie ohne Probleme geschlüpft ist, es hat in Frankfurt heute morgen geschüttet wie aus Kübeln. Sekunden nach der Aufnahme startete sie ihren Jungfernflug. Die Exuvie hat eine Länge von knapp 5 cm. Von den __ Großlibellen ist das eine der ganz großen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## elkop (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie heisst diese Libelle???*

das ist eine __ blaugrüne mosaikjungfer. wunderschönes tier und super zum beobachten. das foto ist dir prima gelungen.


----------



## KomaX (9. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Huhu, ich habe heute sagenhafte 6 Larven an den Pflanzen in meinem Mini gezählt! Hoffe die schaffen das alle!Bilder folgen.


----------



## Angie66 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi Bernd, 

Ja, war nicht zu erkennen, dass sie Blau ist.
Dann sollte sie dies hier sein!?!?

 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Gerd, 

die Schöne ist eine Orthetrum cancellatum (Großer Blaupfeil) Dame,



Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Conny (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Angie,

ja, das ist ein männlicher Plattbauch
Habe erst beim 2. Anlauf alles gelesen


----------



## Deuned (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



Angie66 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> Ja, war nicht zu erkennen, dass sie Blau ist.
> Dann sollte sie dies hier sein!?!?
> ...



Ja exakt!Das Blau ist in der Tat sehr hell,daher schrieb ich nicht ganz richtig:Weiß......
Danke für dein Foto!

LG

 Bernd


----------



## Maifisch (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen!!
Gerade eben habe ich auch eine entdeckt. Sie muss irgendwann heut morgen geschlüpft sein

LG Sonja


----------



## Angie66 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Sonja, 

Sieht auch wie ein __ Plattbauch aus( breiter flacher Hinterleib).
Auch die Larvenhülle würde hinkommen.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Roeri (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Und was war das für eine auf meinem Foto???


----------



## Angie66 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Roeri, 

Das könnte eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer sein. Ein Weibchen, und sie ist gerade bei der Eiablage. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Kuni99 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

heute am Teich:

  

__ Vierfleck und Große __ Pechlibelle, jeweils Männchen. Es waren auch diverse Azurjungfern unterwegs und auch bei der Eiablage, ich hatte aber nur wenig Zeit zum Fotografieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

__ Vierfleck und Co sind bei uns auch unterwegs..die gebänderte Prachtlibelle vom letzten Jahr hab ich noch nicht wieder gesehen


----------



## Tabor12 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Endlich hab ich auch mal meine erwischt - hab ich recht dass es die große __ Königslibelle ist ?Wir haben einige davon hier, auch zwischendurch die Mosaikjungfer und auch Rote. Aber im Moment 3-4 von dieser Art. Riesentiere sind das 

LG


----------



## fermate (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Neuerdings schwirren diese beiden am Teich herum, manchmal auch als Doppeldecker ;-)

Hier wohl das Männchen mit bläulichem Hinterleib
 

und das Weibchen mit gelb/schwarzem Hinterleib
 

Das müssten Plattbäuche sein, oder?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Angie66 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Rischdisch


----------



## bilderzaehler (16. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Endlich konnte ich mal wieder ein Paarungsrad fotografieren


----------



## koile (16. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Heute war Flugwetter !


----------



## koile (16. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Noch zwei !


----------



## fermate (16. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ui, die rote Libelle sieht für mich total künstlich aus, als wäre sie ein Plastikteil.
So eine habe ich bewusst noch nie gesehen. 

Könntet ihr vielleicht dazuschreiben, um welche Arten es sich jeweils handelt? Natürlich nur, wenn ihr es wisst. 
Dann lerne ich die Liebellenvielfalt vielleicht auch allmählich kennen. 
Bisher unterscheide ich nur Filigrane in Grün oder Blau und Hubschrauber ebenfalls in verschiedenen Farben schillernd. 
Ach ja, seit Kurzem weiß ich, was Plattbäuche sind und kann sogar Männchen und Weibchen unterscheiden 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Maren,

guck mal hier, da findest Du auch verschiedenen Links zu interessanten Libellenseiten.


----------



## fermate (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke!


----------



## LBugnion (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Vorgestern und gestern hatten wir das Vergnuegen, die folgende Libelle beim Eierlegen zu beobachten. Ich haette gedacht, es sei schon zu spaet, aber scheinbar nicht. Ist das ein Emperor? (Anax Imperator)? Wir haben auch eine maennliche beobachtet, die einen ganz blauen Koerper hat. 

LG
Laurent


----------



## jenso (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hier ein paar Bilder von Heute. Ich hoffe die Bestimmung ist mir gelungen. Besonders nett fand ich, dass der __ Vierfleck so ruhig gehalten hat.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Deuned (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Jens,

mein Kompliment für deine tollen Aufnahmen!
Welche Brennweite hast du gewählt?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,


----------



## Angie66 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Tolles Foto Doris!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus

Heute ist mir diese unbekannte Schönheit vor die Linse geflattert ...

 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand die Libelle bestimmen ...


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus Helmut,

sieht aus wie eine Hufeisen-Azurjungfer.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus Elschen

Danke für deine Bestimmung ...


----------



## muh.gp (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallöchen,

eine "herzliche" Paarung an meinem Teich:

 

Sonnige Grüße,
Holger


----------



## eurasier (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

... und hier einmal eine schlüpfende Libelle 

LG Stefan


----------



## Deuned (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Endlich hat sich meine __ Plattbauchlibelle mal etwas fotogener plaziert!

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Stefan,

das Foto von der schlüpfenden Libelle ist klasse


----------



## Deuned (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Nun wird sie langsam zutraulich........


----------



## eurasier (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> das Foto von der schlüpfenden Libelle ist klasse



Hallo Christine,

vielen Dank, da habe ich mal einen guten Augenblick erwischt  jetzt ist sie auch geschlüpft, ich hoffe, Sie überlebt das nahende Unwetter...

Anbei dann noch zwei Bilder einer parallel geschlüpften Libelle

LG Stefan


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ich habe dann auch mal einige Libellen erwischt am Teich mit der Canon.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
ein so schönes Tier...aber leider sind ihre Flügel deformiert Die Nacht wird sie wohl nicht überstehen.
petra


----------



## Deuned (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



derseeberger schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch mal einige Libellen erwischt am Teich mit der Canon.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Hallo Thomas,

mit welcher Canon hast du diese Aufnahmen gemacht,techn. Details wären prima.

Nicht böse werden,aber sie gefallen mir alle nicht und werden genauso wie meine vielen Versuche in den letzten Tagen.Die Libellen und nur sie sind nicht knackig scharf im Gegensatz zum Umfeld.
Auch ich kann es mir nicht so recht erklären;vielleicht ist die schmale Figur der Libellen einfach zu wenig für die automatische Scharfeinstellung.Das ist der Grund,weshalb ich diese Libellenfotos noch nie hier eingestellt habe.
Zunächst dachte ich,meine Canon sei defekt,aber das Bild in #65 beweist eigentlich das Gegenteil.
Ich weiß,dass wir hier kein Fotoforum sind,aber vielleicht kann ja jemand dennoch einen Tipp geben,wie man auch diese zierlichen Libellen gut auf den Schirm bannen kann.....

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Mit der 10 D Die Blaue und die Große aus 8m Entfernung

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Thomas,

und auf den letzten drei Fotos lauert der Feind schon im Hintergrund...


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus Bernd



> Ich weiß,dass wir hier kein Fotoforum sind,aber vielleicht kann ja jemand dennoch einen Tipp geben,wie man auch diese zierlichen Libellen gut auf den Schirm bannen kann.....



Kamera mit Makroobjektiv und ohne AF, also manuell den Schärfepunkt einstellen.
Stativ und Fernauslöser, eventuell noch ein Makroeinstellschlitten.
Spiegelvorauslösung wär auch angeraten wenn vorhanden, ansonst geht auch 2 Sek. Selbstauslöser.

Und ganz viel Geduld ...

Falls du eine ruhige Hand hast geht es auch Freihand, so wie dieses
"Makro" mit 300mm Brennweite mit OIS (ist wie Canons IS)

 
Panasonic G5 + Panasonic 100-300 @ 300mm (=KB 600mm); 1/400, f5.6, Iso 160; Freihand

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Deuned (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Helmut,

meine Canon hat einen Brennweitenbereich von 28 bis 392 Millimeter.Ich bin vor Jahren mal bei den Systemkameras ausgestiegen,die sie mir schlicht und ergreifend zu unhandlich/schwer sind.
Leider verfügt allerdings meine Canon nicht über die manuelle Fokusierungsmöglichkeit,aber ich werde weiter Versuchsbilder machen,bis mir auch die Fotos von schlanken Libellen gut gelingen 

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## schluffi (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

auch von mir mal wieder zwei Bilder.


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

Vorher - Nachher. 
Eine Blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer.
petra


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Mit so tollen Nahaufnahmen kann ich zwar nicht dienen, aber ich konnte meine erste Libelle ablichten 

Nunja, für ne stinknormale Digi glaub ich gar nicht sooo schlecht ... 

Näher ging leider nicht, immer wenn ich noch näher kam, flog sie weg und setzte sich weiter weg.

   

Mandy


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Mandy,
näher bin ich an die Kleinen auch noch nie heran gekommen
petra


----------



## Kama (1. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Wenn aus der Seerosen- eine Libellenjagd wird, weil die kleinen Hubschrauber mal wieder den Luftraum unsicher machen...


----------



## bilderzaehler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Die Flugaufnahme ist ja wohl der Kracher . . . gratuliere


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

heute fast 30 min Flugaufnahmen probiert, nichts geworden. Nicht eine. 

(@Kama,  400mm Brennweite bei f/14 und 1/400 sec., wahrscheinlich fokussiert dein L-Objektiv sauschnell, oder wie immer sitzt das Problem bei mir hinter dem Sucher)

Trotzdem sind noch zwei Schüsse gelungen, beim Sonnenbad auf dem warmen Stein:


----------



## Kama (1. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke, bilderzähler!





PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute fast 30 min Flugaufnahmen probiert, nichts geworden. Nicht eine.
> 
> ...




Guck an, da liest einer die Exif's aus . Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass F14 von der entspannten Seerosenknipserei eingestellt war und ich da nur mal eben von der Seerose auf die ein paar Sekunden in der Luft verharrende Libelle draufgehalten habe (die Entfernung passte in etwa, der Fokus musste kaum arbeiten) - sprich diese Aufnahme keine 10 Sekunden und nicht einen Nerv gekostet hat... Das lass ich lieber . Das 100-400 ist nicht gerade als Rakete verschrien...
Vielleicht solltest du anfangen, dich auf Seerosen zu konzentrieren . (Ich habe auch schon frustrierende Libellenjagden hinter mir .)

Das blaue Männchen habe ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gesehen, die sind richtig fotogen.


----------



## Stadtkind (2. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Diese Schönheit hat mich heute besucht. Kann mir jemand sagen wie die heißt ?
 

Und noch zwei Schnappschüsse


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

auf dem ersten Foto ist die Gebänderte Prachtlibelle zu sehen. Sie ist am Teich wirklich nur ein Gast, denn ihre Larven brauchen langsam fließendes Wasser.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Stadtkind (3. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke Kai

hab sie zum ersten Mal zu Besuch und mich riesig gefreut.

Nun warte ich noch auf die Mosaikjungfern, die hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht
gesichtet.


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo
auch ich habe heute morgen endlich das erste Libellenpärchen an meinem Teich gesehen
und mich riesig darüber gefreut


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Das erste halbwegs taugliche Flugbild bei vollem Speed.
Zum Schwebeflug lassen sie sich nicht herab.


----------



## hansa (7. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Die __ Feuerlibelle (_Crocothemis erythraea)_ ist bei mir die häufigste Libelle - ein Bild von Exuvien die es in Massen gibt  und eines der fertigen Libelle.


----------



## maga_graz (7. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Rot und Blau...


----------



## schluffi (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Eine __ Feuerlibelle habe ich auch gestern hier am Teich beobachtet, allerdings hatte ich leider die Kamera nicht griffbereit.


----------



## Titran (12. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen Hab heute an unserem neuen Teich die zweite Libellenart entdeckt, nach dem __ Plattbauch.

Wer weis was das für eine Art ist 

Habe diese auch noch beim Liebesakt ertapt  

Den __ Moderlieschen scheint es in unserem Teich auch zu gefallen, erst 14 Tage im Teich und schon fleissig 

Grüsse aus der sonnigen Schweiz
Andreas


----------



## HannesDerZweite (13. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo
Wer bin Ich?
 

 

Von diesen Libellen sind gestern mindestens 6 Stück bei mir am Pflanzenfilter geschlüpft.

cu Hannes


----------



## fermate (13. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ist das eine __ Königslibelle?

 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## schluffi (14. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Heute habe ich sie erwischt (mit der Kamera natürlich ) Mindestens zwei Herren waren heute anwesend, die dazugehörigen Damen konnte ich nicht zweifelsfrei identifizieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi Barbara,

__ Feuerlibelle (Crocothemis erythraea)

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

"Habe fast fertig" "Flügel gleich trocken"
 

Die Verpackung. 
 

Diese Libelle hatte sich das Algennetz zur Trocknung ausgesucht.


----------



## schluffi (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> 
> __ Feuerlibelle (Crocothemis erythraea)
> 
> MfG Frank



Danke Frank, dass es eine Feuerlibelle ist wusste ich schon. Ich meine die passenden Weibchen dazu ... oder sind die auch so knallrot.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass diese viel unscheinbarer sind und leicht mit den Plattbauchlibellen verwechselt werden können. Oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi Barbara,

Bei mir am Teich ist mir bisher nur ein einzelnes Feuerlibellenmännchen aufgefallen, in Südfrankreich hab ich aber auch schon welche mit gelblichem Hinterleib gesehen, das sollten Weibchen gewesen sein. Die sind im Flug in der Tat leicht mit __ Plattbauch-/Vierfleckdamen zu verwechseln.

MfG Frank


----------



## LBugnion (22. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ein neuer Besucher heute Nachmittag! Bisher noch nie gesehen, War ein bisschen schwierig zu fotografieren da unsere Koenigslibelle sehr aggressiv wird, wenn eine neue unseren Teich besucht


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Neuer Besuch auch bei mir.
Was ist das für eine ? ( Für die __ Feuerlibelle zu schlanker Schwanz, oder ? )


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Petra,

wahrscheinlich so etwas hier.


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke Christine,

das könnte hinkommen


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hübsches Kerlchen  die kleinen Blauen erwisch ich nie, die gibts in blau, grün und gelb - die Kleinen. DIese hier  ist das eine __ Königslibelle ? Ich denke schon oder ?


----------



## flusskrebs (25. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Habe mal das mehrere Stunden dauernde Schlüpfen einer __ Königslibelle aus der Larve photographiert. Eine kleine Auswahl der Bilder in der Folge:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Stadtkind (30. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

@Flusskrebs - schöne Bilderserie 

Ich hätte hier noch 2 beim Liebesflug.
Leider sehr unscharf, die Biester sind extrem schnell. Außerdem zu weit weg.
Bisher habe ich es nicht geschafft frei fliegendes Getier scharf zu knipsen.
Wer gute Tipps hat möchte sie mir verraten.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Hier kommen mal wieder einige Libellenfotos aus dem Havelland..
Die Prachtlibelle hat sich leider noch nicht in meinen Garten verirrt, die Aufnahme stammt von einem Ausflug zu einem der vielen Havelgewässer, wo sie häufiger zu finden sind..
LG Ina


----------



## Hossi2 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

habe "leider" nur noch leere Hüllen anzubieten... 

Gruß
Hossi


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
wie ist denn euer Libellenjahr 2013?
Hier...im Ruhrgebiet(zumindest bei mir)...ist es dieses Jahr sehr schlecht. Im Gegensatz zu den letzten drei Jahren (länger existiert mein Teich noch nicht) gibt es so gut wie keine __ Großlibellen. __ Vierfleck oder Heidejungfern habe ich bis dato noch gar nicht nicht gesehen und auch die Mosaikjungfern, die sehr häufig waren, sind rar
Ich nehme mal an, dass es an dem sehr schlechten Frühjahr lag...aber vielleicht ist es ja nur bei mir so?

petra


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Petra!
In diesem Jahr dachte ich auch erst, das wird nix mehr....aber sie sind dann doch - nur etwas später - durchgestartet. Die kleinen Jungfern (__ frühe Adonislibelle, __ Pechlibelle, Azurjungfer) habe ich seit Juni so viele wie nie zuvor. Von den größeren kamen auch zu der Zeit einige Vierflecke , da ließen die ganz großen noch auf sich warten. Zur Zeit gibt es sehr sehr viele rote __ Heidelibellen. Und jetzt in den letzten zwei-drei Wochen sind etliche blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern bei mir am Teich geschlüpft, mitbekommen habe ich so an die zwanzig...heute habe ich sogar an einem Stengel drei leere Hülsen auf einmal gefunden! Also noch etwas Geduld...
LG Ina


----------



## Waterlily (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Wir haben auch ganz viele Libellen, aber sie sind nicht so leicht vor die Linse zu bekommen, weil sie sich nur selten hinsetzen. Heute hatte ich aber auch mal Glück ;-)


----------



## HWWanlo (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo

Habe auch ne Aufnahme machen können,
weiß zwar nicht um welche Art es sich hier handelt ,sah aber jedenfalls
so aus als würde Sie auf dem Stein Eier ablegen.
Aufnahmen sind übrigens mit Handy gemacht Samsung S3.
 

 

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Hübsches Kerlchen  die kleinen Blauen erwisch ich nie, die gibts in blau, grün und gelb - die Kleinen. DIese hier  ist das eine __ Königslibelle ? Ich denke schon oder ?



Hallo,

korrekt, Große Königslibelle, ein Männchen.


VG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



flusskrebs schrieb:


> Habe mal das mehrere Stunden dauernde Schlüpfen einer __ Königslibelle aus der Larve photographiert. Eine kleine Auswahl der Bilder in der Folge:




sehr gut gemacht! Es handelt sich um ein Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer.


VG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



Waterlily schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ganz viele Libellen, aber sie sind nicht so leicht vor die Linse zu bekommen, weil sie sich nur selten hinsetzen. Heute hatte ich aber auch mal Glück ;-)



Grpße Heidelibelle, jugendliches Männchen.


VG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



HWWanlo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe auch ne Aufnahme machen können,
> weiß zwar nicht um welche Art es sich hier handelt ,sah aber jedenfalls
> ...



Hallo Herbert, 

prima Fotos. vom Weibchen, Aeshna cyanea.


LG Andreas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo....
Auch von mir ein Libellenbild , leider hab' ich sie nicht näher ranholen können.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ikulas (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Diese Libelle hier, war die Tage etwas länger bei uns am Teich. 
Ich habe aber keinen Schimmer, was das für eine Libelle ist. Weiß das jemand von Euch ? Leider sind mir die Bilder nicht so gut gelungen.


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ja genau Petra,

im Frühling waren in unserem Garten auch wenig Libellen (wie auch Schmetterlinge). Es war dieses Jahr alles um etwa 4-5 Wochen in der Zeit nach hinten verschoben. Seit Mitte Juni haben wir aber wieder genauso viele Libellen (und sogar mehr Schmetterlinge) als die Jahre zuvor. 

HIer ein paar Beispiele meiner Libellenbilder der letzten drei Sommer

 
__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, männlich 2011

 
Frisch geschlüpfte __ Vierfleck Libelle, weiblich 2012

 
Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, weiblich 2012.

 
Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, weiblich 2012.

 
__ Plattbauchlibelle, männlich, 2013

 
Libellenlarve am __ Lavendel, vermutlich einer großen __ Königslibelle, 2013

 
__ Große Königslibelle, männlich, 2013

 
Paarung von Großen Königslibellen, 2013

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## marco77 (1. Sep. 2013)

*Auf der Wiese*

Hallo

Möchte euch auch paar Bilder von mir Zeigen.


Grüße Marco


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Auf der Wiese*

Hallo Marco, 
 das sind ja tolle Aufnahmen!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mikkki (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr seid nicht böse, die Schönheiten hier sind zwar alle an meinem Teich, aber nicht aus 2013.

Trotzdem zum genießen: 

Mikkki

Ach so: auch bei mir ist es so , dass die __ Großlibellen Krebsscheren zum Schlupf bevorzugen. Ich vermute dass sich die Beine hier besonders gut verhaken können.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo an die Experten!
Ich habe gestern erstmalig eine weitere Libellenart bei mir am Teich entdeckt. Heute habe ich ihr nochmal zum Knipsen aufgelauert, und siehe da, es kam ein Pärchen und balzte...
Weiß jemand, was das für welche sind? Vielleicht Binsenjungfern?
LG Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

und hier ein Nachtrag... diese hier hatte ich schon mal reingestellt, sie konnte aber nicht sicher bestimmt werden. Ich finde sie auch nicht bei libellen europas . Vielleicht jemand neues dazugekommen, der sie kennt?
LG Ina


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Ina,

es handelt sich um Lestes viridis (Gemeine Weidenjungfer), allerdings um Männchen, so hast du "das Balzverhalten" sicherlich falsch gedeutet.


Im Nachtrag dann zeigst du ein Weibchen Ischnura elegans (Große __ Pechlibelle).

LG Andreas



ina1912 schrieb:


> und hier ein Nachtrag... diese hier hatte ich schon mal reingestellt, sie konnte aber nicht sicher bestimmt werden. Ich finde sie auch nicht bei libellen europas . Vielleicht jemand neues dazugekommen, der sie kennt?
> LG Ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

danke, Andreas! 
die Weidenjungfer nennt man aber auch Große Binsenjungfer, oder? Hab ich glaub ich bei wiki gelesen... das Foto schien mir jedenfalls am Besten zu passen. ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob ich bei dem unruhigen Umhergeflatter beide Libellen oder immer nur die eine vor die Linse bekommen habe. eine war jedenfalls nicht so grün wie die andere...
Und der Nachtrag...die Idee mit der Großen __ Pechlibelle kam ja schon einmal, aber ehrlich gesagt konnnte ich bei Libellen Europas diese Farben nicht beim Weibchen finden. Aber bei wiki hab ich nun eines annähernd in der Farbe gefunden
LG Ina


----------



## RainerSchm (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Marco,

tolle Bilder von der Prachtlibelle 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Conny (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Ina,

bei den erwachsenen Großen Pechlibellen gibt es 3 Farbvariationen, hier auch nachzulesen.
 
Ruhendes Tandem Blutrote Heidelibelle (Sympetrum sanguineum)


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke Conny, hab es gefunden!


----------



## einfachichKO (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Ich wollte jetzt keinen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was sie hatte?
Diese Libelle hing mehrere Tage fast regungslos so an dem Grasstengel, bei einer leichten Berührung kam eine ganz zaghafte Reaktion, aber kein weg __ fliegen.
Die hing da bestimmt 3-4 Tage und dann war sie auf einmal verschwunden...


----------



## Conny (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Horst,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das eine weibliche Herbst-Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna mixta)
Wenn nach dem Schlupf das Wetter zu schlecht ist, bleiben sie einfach hängen,
sie benötigen eine Mindesttemperatur um überhaupt flieben zu können.
Normalerweise findet man __ Großlibellen nicht auf Boden- bzw Wasserhöhe.
Ihr Verschwinden, kann bedeuten, 
dass es wärmer wurde und sie weg __ fliegen konnte,
dass sie entkräftet ins Wasser gefallen ist,
dass sie irgendjemand zum Fressen gerne hatte.
Auf alle Fälle ist dein Teich libellenfreundlich


----------



## einfachichKO (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Conny,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.....nach dem Schlupf? Hätte nicht gedacht das sie so groß nach dem schlüpfen sind, die hier war bestimmt ca. 8 cm lang...
Ok, das mein Teich Libellenfreundlich ist hab ich schon bemerkt, von den schwirren hier regelmäßig etliche herum, große, kleine, blaue, grüne, rote...


----------



## Conny (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Horst,

wenn die los __ fliegen sind sie ausgewachsen.
Vom Aufbrechen der Larve bis zur ausgehärteten Libelle dauert es je nach Art und Wetter zwischen 1 und 3 Stunden, manche etwas länger.
Gemeine Keiljungfer (Gomphus vulgatissimus) - männlich
ca. 1 Stunde nach dem Aufbrechen und noch 1 Stunde vor dem Abflug


----------



## Ulli (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch zwei Bilder von einer Libelle, die lange auf meiner Steinlampe saß....

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Butia (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hi, 

Aufnahmen sind von gestern:

keine Ahnung um was für eine Libelle es sich handelt.

LG Ingo


----------



## Conny (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Ingo,

das ist eine weibliche Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer bei der Eiablage.

Ein Spitzenfleck (Libellula fulva)


----------



## Heike66 (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Gestern an meinem Miniteich 
LG Heike


----------



## lollo (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

Hier wurde von der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer gestern Nachwuchs abgelegt.
   
Sie ließ sich gar nicht stören beim Fotografieren.


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus Heike

Du hast eine __ Gemeine Heidelibelle (Sympetrum vulgatum) abgelichtet ...


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Servus Conny, Servus Lollo

@ Conny: wieder eine Extraklasse für sich  Genial knackscharf abgelichtet 

Aber auch deine Blaugrüne, Lollo, ist Spitze, das erste Bild mehr als das Zweite.

Konnte schon lange keine Libelle bei mir am Teich sichten.
Wird wohl nix mehr heuer.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Moin an die Libellenfreunde!

Bei mir gab es dieses Jahr wirklich viele Libellen, auch die Großen waren sehr zahlreich beim Schlüpfen zu beobachten, auch über einen ziemlich langen Zeitraum. Diese __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer hier hat noch im September dafür gesorgt, dass es auch in der nächsten Saison wieder viele Libellen gibt:

LG Ina


----------



## Klugbeutel (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hier wurde von der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer gestern Nachwuchs abgelegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 125681 Anhang anzeigen 125682
> Sie ließ sich gar nicht stören beim Fotografieren.



Ich habe auch fast täglich schöne fetten blau-grüne Mosaikjungfern am teich.
Also wenn diese mit ihrem Hintern im __ Moos herumstochern legen die da etwa ihre larven ab?
Ich dachte die larven der Mosaikjungfern leben ausschließlich in den Krebsscheeren?
Extra für die habe ich auch Krebssscheren in meinne Teich eingebracht.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Klugbutel!
ich glaube, die Krebsscherern sind der bevorzugte Eiablageplatz der Großen Königslibellen. Die habe ich bei mir schon dabei auf der __ Krebsschere fotografiert. Die blaugrünen Mosaikjungfern sehe ich eigentlich immer nur am Teichrand Eier ablegen, in Baumrinde, __ Moos usw.
LG Ina


----------



## LBugnion (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Habe diese schoene Dame heute beobachtet. Koennte das eine "golden ringed" Libelle sein? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden-ringed_Dragonfly


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo, 

es handelt sich um Aeshna cyanea.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich heute endlich mal eine Herbst-Mosaikjungfer bei mir am Teich entdeckt hätte. Aber ich glaube, es ist doch wieder eine (sehr spät fliegende) __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, oder?

LG Ina


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo Ina, 

richtig. Allerdings ist es noch nicht sehr spät ;-) Selbst Novemberfunde sind nicht ungewöhnlich für die Art.

LG Andreas


----------



## ina1912 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Danke Andreas....ich gebe noch nicht auf!  Irgendwann werde ich schon eine sehen..
LG Ina


----------



## Ls650tine (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo miteinander,
ich versuche einen Ableger meiner Wasserhyazithen zu überwintern. Dabei war wohl eine Larve im Wurzelwerk 
und heute hatte ich eine frisch geschlüpfte Libelle im Wohnzimmer. Hab sie nach den Fotos natürlich freigelassen. Sind wunderschöne Wesen...

LG, Tine


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Nur schade das sie es wohl nicht packen wird  
Jetzt zum Winter sterben alle Libellen bis auf ein paar Arten.


----------



## Conny (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Libellen 2013*

Hallo,

hier noch ein Schlupfbild vom Mai.
Die __ Vierfleck scheinen sich bei uns am Teich sehr gut etabliert zu haben.


----------

